# New Micro Skiff In Town



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

looks like the language is Latin from what I remember in my high school latin class.

*Mini Custom Boat*
Phasellus quam turpis, feugiat sit amet ornare in, hendrerit in lectus. Praesent sempllam.

*More intriguing information*
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas ac quam risus, at tempus justo. Sed congue mattis mi. Phasellus sed nisl vitae risus tristique volutpat. Cras rutrum commodo luctus.

Phasellus odio risus, faucibus et viverra vitae, eleifend ac purus. Praesent mattis, enim quis hendrincidunt vitae arcu. Vestibulum purus augue, tincidunt sit amet iaculis id, porta eu purus.


----------



## Martin Roy (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry just uploaded the site so i could work on it live. Hoping to have images up within the next 30 days. I bought the molds and they will be in my possession in a few weeks. I have to go pick them up in Ocala Florida. I wont be in production for t least 3 months. I have a lot of stuff to do. Will remove all the bs text on the site.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Im interested to see more info and pics when they are available. Keep us posted


----------

